# water dragon enclosures



## mines bigger (Feb 5, 2007)

hi people i was wondering if i could have a look at your outdoor enclosure pics, my guys are gettin a bit big for their enclosure, i am just looking for some ideas thanks in advance

mines bigger


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 5, 2007)

These are more recent than the shots in the gallery. I also found a yearling EWD in there recently. He has NEVER been fed by me and can easily get out of the aviary but chooses to stay there. He is also bigger than the one I kept inside. Go figure!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that looks awesome


----------



## weptyle (Feb 5, 2007)

this is my brothers EWD enclosure.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=42169


----------



## weptyle (Feb 5, 2007)

awesome setup peterjohnson. how much did it cost you all up


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 5, 2007)

that is a awsome enclosure peter have u got anything else in there or just water dragons


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah very impressive setup there peterjohnson, are you a landscaper by trade?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 5, 2007)

That enclosure ahs EWD,s Bluetongues, Liong Necks and a couple of Mary River Turtles. and no, I am not a landscaper but cerainly had a lot of help from a landscaper and the cost was way too much.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 6, 2007)

nothing at all like petes, but here is mine. 
10ft x 5ft x 6'4

















cheers,

Matt


----------



## warren63 (Feb 6, 2007)

thats some mighty fine enclosures there, totally awesome !!


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 6, 2007)

i hope you dont mind me asking how much did avery / enclosure cost you moreliamatt pm me if you like


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 6, 2007)

i picked it all up cheap.

the aviary i got second hand, but was never actually used or should i say never put up! it sat in this guys shed for years and i got it for $350 he showed me a receipt for $550

the pond i got an absolute bargain off an old couple that didnt want it, i just had to go pull it out their backyard myself, the deal i got was
the pond (1.5m long x 1.2m wide x .6m deep)
the fountain/pump
3 small pond tears for a waterfall (not used, sold them off to a mate)
a trailer full of big rocks (all the ones you see in the pics (they go all the way around the pond and the inside edge of the aviary to stop them digging out)
6 big buckets full of small river pebbles and
about $400 worth of plants (including 2 big cicads if you know what theyre worth!) 
for....... yep thats right $100!!!!! i priced the pond in the shop for $320

and all the branches etc were free from the park across the road... lol

put it all up myself for a grand total of $450!


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 6, 2007)

thats awesome do you know what brand of aviary it is i am just looking because my waters are gettin a bit big for their four foot enclosure


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 6, 2007)

cant remember off the top of my head, there was a sticker on it but that got pulled off when we put it up.... i'll see if its still in the shed somewhere tomorrow


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2007)

They are awesome!!! Do you have any try to run out when you open the door moreliamatt??


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks moreliamatt thanks for all the help


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 7, 2007)

Adam said:


> They are awesome!!! Do you have any try to run out when you open the door moreliamatt??



na mate, i can have the door open and be walking around the yard, inside, outside, cleaning the aviary out and they wont go anywhere! if they are gonna bolt its up the back behind the plants or into the pond to sit on the bottom where they think i cant get them.....

theres heaps of room in there, would like to get a few adult females for the boys. but then 5 might dragons in there might be a crowd?


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 7, 2007)

hey matt you didnt happen to find the brand of the aviairy did you?????


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.carringtonkennels.com.au/ if your in nsw


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 7, 2007)

they would be awesome if i wasnt in qld thanks for tryin though


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 7, 2007)

no sorry mate, no luck.....


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 8, 2007)

damm its all good i will have a look around and try and get some prices thanks for tryin


----------

